# Knicks take 'mindfulness training'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If nothing else, the New York Knicks will be a little more Zen under Phil Jackson.
> 
> Jackson revealed Sunday that he has hired someone to put the team through "mindfulness training" this season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...n-new-york-knicks-taking-mindfulness-training


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There must be at least a thousand and one J.R Smith jokes in this story


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It can't hurt, right? Why not do it if he thinks there's value in it?


----------

